# Tamper Tantrum podcast with Matt Perger



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Engaging podcast, as always, very interesting hearing Perger talk a little more in depth about sieving fines, nutating, development of techniques...

http://www.podbean.com/media/player/wn6g2-56a5de?from=wp&skin=109&postId=5678558&download=0&share=1&fonts=Helvetica&auto=0


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

interesting to hear him say that nutating should be a last resort and definitely not something done routinely. anyone know why this would be the case? it's something i always do


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know really as I'm not any sort of expert but at a guess it's because a flat straight tamp is probably easier to get consistent, whereas nutation is more dynamic and subject to variation in angle and pressure, and maybe even creates cracks or areas of compression. I don't know though, that is just my surmise as to why. However personal experience tells me that whenever I try it, I end up with worse results, usually a dry dead spot in the centre area.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

My thoughts are along the same lines as Hotmetal, you want the tamp to even out density of the puck, so the water passes evenly through it. If you nutate/tamp super hard you may still slow the shot & extend time at the expense of a full & even extraction. You want the grind size to largely act as the factor in achieving a desired shot, not dense spots/layers in the puck caused by overcompacted grounds.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

i think that would probably be his reasoning, since he's all about 'evenness'. i'll try dropping the nutation and see how it affects things.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did he talk about a technique to omit roasty bitterness from 'espresso roasts'?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Did he talk about a technique to omit roasty bitterness from 'espresso roasts'?


Naughty Gary!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Naughty Gary!


its a valid question , in the downwards spiral of death


----------

